# Neuter Confusion



## LadyRW (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I'm brand new to the forum so forgive me for bringing up a topic that has been debated much already. 

I just bought my first puppy, a pb GSD. I'm trying to plan out the next steps as well as I can. Every dog I have ever had has been neutered/spayed. We have never had a single issue associated with fixing dogs (cancer, etc) that have been discussed in the older threads I read. I know that we got lucky (knock on wood!)

However, I am trying to decide if I should neuter my puppy. I have no intent of breeding him. He will mostly be a companion animal to me and my other dog. I hope to dabble in some different sports and see if we can find a good fit for him. However, I do not intend to go "pro" with him either. Thus, I feel like the benefits of keeping him intact are not something I care to do. 

I have, of course, heard the horror stories of aggressive intact dogs, and would like to avoid that. However, I did agree with one person who said that is more of a comment on the training rather than being intact. I have had horses all my like and can easily say that stud horses can be *removed by moderator* or they can be great, depending on how they are raised. But, hormones play a large part of that. 

I know that many are strongly opinionated on keeping males intact for various reasons. Is it wrong of me to want to neuter my dog just to avoid issues as I don't intend to use him for breeding or the like? 

I take my dogs with me everywhere I go. Hiking, horses shows, etc. I feel that a neutered dog is better in those environments. I do plan on neutering him later. At least at a year as it makes sense to me to allow him to develop. 

Thoughts?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neuter or not is a personal decision.
I prefer to leave males intact as long as there are no problems health-wise. 
I really haven't seen males be more aggressive because they are intact...training and management is key regardless. 
As long as you can responsibly manage your intact dog, there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

Hmmm- I agree that it is a pretty personal choice. I think that all animals should be fixed UNLESS they are part of resposible breeding program or something of the like, mostly because there are already so many animals that needs homes. While all of my animals have been fixed, I have met intact animals that have been great and some that have terrible. My impression has been that intact animals have more "oomph" to them. To each their own though. However, I do think that fixing later in life, around 1-2 years old, is the best move. It allows the animals to fully deveolp and mature, and then I think you will have the best idea if you are uncomfortable with an intact animal or not.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree it's a personal choice. The majority of my dogs have been males, I have always neutered them at some point or other. The latest I neutered was @ almost 3 years of age, I didn't have any issues of aggression or anything prior, I had been dabbling in the show ring with him . Anyhow, the one thing that bugged me was he was getting doofier than he already was LOL,,teeth chattering, drooling, never tried to have 'sex' with a female dog, but was done with the show thing, just decided to neuter him..

So whatever you decide to do, you will do what's right for you and your pooch..Have fun with him!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No, it's definitely not wrong of you to neuter your dog.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think later is better than sooner. (All things equal - i.e. normal healthy GSD)

Hormones and testosterone are more important in natural dog development than many people in the dog world like to think.

Health considerations should also play a role on when to neuter the dog. 

Find a vet that is not one size fits all, and takes note of your background.. The dogs health and everything else (your social situation and fit) holistically and guides you through it. 

My personal advice is, one size fits all health practitioners are usually not the people you should trust.

As for aggressiveness.. I can attest that intact dogs are usually more involved in dog on dog aggression.. I dont believe its their fault.. It's just that other dogs behave slightly different towards them.. Also sometimes intact dogs may engage in more mounting behaviours (that aggravate other dogs) etc.. So if you were a 'dog park' person... Neutering 'may' help (Or may not help)...

I think like other posters say, it is a personal decision...

But I dont think it should be based on a pre-concieved notion of weather dogs should or should not be neutered... 

It is about you and your dogs bio-psychosocial circumstances.
Dont do anything because of 'generic' opinion. 

Consider everything specific to your situation and your dog, and then make a decision.
Please dont be pressurised by anyone throwing the social-consciousness debate about too many abandoned dogs without homes.
If you are not going to neuter, you need to make sure you are responsible about it and dont allow some sort of accidental pregnancy. As an owner of a single male GSD owner, this could be quite easy to control.


----------



## LadyRW (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your opinions. I'm trying to make the best decision for my pup, my other dog, and myself. Coming from the horse showing world I understand that everything is 6 one, half a dozen the other. 

I was raised in a family that neutered/spayed no matter what as we never intended to breed our dogs or horses. I want this pup to grow up with the best chance at personality, health, growth, etc. the more I think about it, the more I know that neutering is the best choice given my location and lifestyle. Furthermore, I think that neutering later on is the best idea. My current dog was neutered at 1 year (I got him from the pound) and my childhood dog was neutered at 18 months. Both live very healthy lives with no aggression and developed very well. 

With horses, we generally "neuter" once the testicles drop in order to prevent a cryptorchid situation. This also ensured proper development and growth. This generally happens between 8 months to a year. 

Mammals can't be all that different, thus allowing them to grow to maturity before neutering them seems to be a good idea all around.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

LadyRW said:


> Thank you everyone for your opinions. I'm trying to make the best decision for my pup, my other dog, and myself. Coming from the horse showing world I understand that everything is 6 one, half a dozen the other.
> 
> I was raised in a family that neutered/spayed no matter what as we never intended to breed our dogs or horses. I want this pup to grow up with the best chance at personality, health, growth, etc. the more I think about it, the more I know that neutering is the best choice given my location and lifestyle. Furthermore, I think that neutering later on is the best idea. My current dog was neutered at 1 year (I got him from the pound) and my childhood dog was neutered at 18 months. Both live very healthy lives with no aggression and developed very well.
> 
> ...


I am half way through the video posted by a astrangewednesday...





I think that is one of the best most articulated unbiased responses I have ever heard. (She was an advocate of early neutering to begin with)...

If you watch that video I think you will be ready to make your own decision on the subject. One of the best opinions I have seen on the subject (I am half way, still watching).. Just wanted to catch you, incase you left the thread.

Please watch that video, what an amazing first post astrangewednesday. I love new posters. Always thinking 'out the box'.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's a personal choice, as everyone has stated. 

I do think horses and dogs are different. Mainly from an imminent danger standpoint. A 3 yo stallion, can be unhandkeable by all but super experienced people. At 1200 lbs, a determined stallion is unstoppable. 

Untrained or poorly trained dogs can also be difficult to handle. But I think it's easier to get them the proper trainer and manage them at young age to ensure proper training than a stallion is. Horses get big and dangerous quick. When they go through "teenage" stage, they are many hundreds of pounds. And due to the fact that no one spays mares, they are more difficult to house and handle. 

If you can, I would wait until at least a year, to give the growth plates a chance to close. If you don't want to wait that long, then that's fine as well. It's your dog, your life, your choice.


----------



## wednesdaay (Feb 4, 2015)

Lykoz said:


> I am half way through the video posted by a astrangewednesday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got banned for posting that video as spam.... Think I'll lurk awhile please don't ban me again....the link was pertinent to the discussion


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wednesdaay said:


> I got banned for posting that video as spam.... Think I'll lurk awhile please don't ban me again....the link was pertinent to the discussion



If you got banned, how are you back?


----------



## wednesdaay (Feb 4, 2015)

I created a new account


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

if you get banned and create a new account you'll get banned again I think..


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

wednesdaay said:


> I created a new account


I am glad you are back.

Welcome. Your first post was wonderful.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That Dr. Becker video has been posted again and again on the site. It is not spam at all:

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for Dr Becker neutering


Here is another:
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...angers-of-early-pet-spaying-or-neutering.aspx


Also have a look at the angry vet:
http://www.angryvet.com/spaying-and-neutering/


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> That Dr. Becker video has been posted again and again on the site. It is not spam at all:


I am assuming you are being sarcastic. Sorry if I am wrong.

I am not sure if his previous posting was spam or not...

It certainly is not in the context of this thread, which is an individual which wanted specific advice about neutering...

Sure she could have posted in an existing current thread, or read through it.
But the OP did not.

So the post is relevant.

Your alternative links are relevant too.

When on the topic strictly of wellness there is a flawed assumption that Neutering is a healthier choice. 

I can tell you as a health practitioner (Not dogs)...

There are no generic procedures or operations for ALL humans. (Except maybe the cutting of the Umbylical Cord on birth...)

As is stated by many in the thread, it is a personal choice. Based on many psychosocial factors.

But to strictly say Neutering is good, generically for all dogs from a wellness perspective would be false..

That is all Dr. Becker is saying. She just elaborates on the matter.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lykoz said:


> I am assuming you are being sarcastic. Sorry if I am wrong.
> 
> I am not sure if his previous posting was spam or not...
> 
> ...


The point I tried to make was that the video is not spam and that I do not understand why someone would be banned for posting it.

A lot of the past posts of that video were linked by me.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> The point I tried to make was that the video is not spam and that I do not understand why someone would be banned for posting it.


Thanks for clearing it up. I obviously misunderstood. Sorry.


----------



## LadyRW (Jan 29, 2015)

I have terrible internet, once I can get into town and steal some from Starbucks (haha!) I will watch the video. Thanks for posting Wednesdaay. Sorry you got banned over it :/


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Neuter or not is a personal decision.
> I prefer to leave males intact as long as there are no problems health-wise.
> I really haven't seen males be more aggressive because they are intact...training and management is key regardless.
> As long as you can responsibly manage your intact dog, there shouldn't be an issue.


:toasting:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> I got banned for posting that video as spam....


Hi Wednesdaay - you post was deleted as spam by mistake. It LOOKED like a spam post. We get a lot of people signing up to only post a spam link and disapear. It wasn't I who deleted your post, but I would have thought it was spam and done the same. 

To help avoid this situation, posting in the introduction section as a new member will help, and a bit more info about how a link to a video can contribute to a conversation will make it look more valid. 

Sorry for the confusion, and please post about yourself and your dogs so we know you are real person, and not a spam bot.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had vasectomies preformed on several of my guys ... so far haven't had a problem.


----------

